
Show HN: HNStats – track stats for HN posts - brettlangdon
https://hnstats.info/
======
brettlangdon
Creator here. Porter.io used to have a service where you could track some
basic metrics of Hacker News posts, but was either shut down or has not been
working for while. So, I wanted to create a simple clone of the service.

HNStats stats for this post:
[https://hnstats.info/news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13541433](https://hnstats.info/news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13541433)

